# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Αυτοσχέδιο σταντ - παιχνιδότοπος

## gordon

Σε μια εκδρομη στα Ζαγοροχώρια πριν αρκετές ημέρες βρήκα μια πολυ όμορφη πλήρως ξεραμενη ριζα απο κέδρο...και εκει μου ηρθε η ιδαια να κατασκευασω ενα σταντ-παιχνιδοτοπο για τα κοκατιλ μου...
  Η διαδικασία απλη....Πλυσιμο της ριζας με καυτο νερο και ξιδι και λείανση με γυαλοχαρτο σημείων οπου ηταν άγρια..Η ρίζα δέθηκε με σπάγκο πανο στο παλιο αυτοσχεδιο σταντ του Πακο..Επειτα προσθεσα μερικα αυτοσχεδια παιχνιδια πανω στη ριζα τα οποια κατασκευαστικαν με ξυλινες χαντρες και αλλα διαφορα υλικα....Και το αποτέλεσμα φαίνεται στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες...θα ηθελα και τη δικη σας γνώμη!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Πάρα πολύ όμορφο Κώστα ιδιέταιρη σκέψη,γειά στα χέρια σου!Να το χαίρεσαι εσύ και τα όμορφα cockatiel σου!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κώστα από τα πιο όμορφα σταντ που έχω δει. Πολύ εντυπωσιακοί οι κορμοί αλλά και τα Cockatiel σου δεν πάνε πίσω. Αμα είναι μερακλής ο άνθρωπος και πιάνουν για τα χέρια του!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gordon

Χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε παιδια!! Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Κώστα έχεις σκεφτεί να ενσωματώσεις κάποιο μπολάκι για τροφή ή νερό για όση ώρα βρίσκονται έξω;

----------


## gordon

> Κώστα έχεις σκεφτεί να ενσωματώσεις κάποιο μπολάκι για τροφή ή νερό για όση ώρα βρίσκονται έξω;


Ναι θα μπουν ινοξ μπολακια!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H500 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mai_tai

Mπολακια κ μια Σκαλιτσα να βαλεις μεσα κ ειναι κομπλε!Ααααα..κ κανενα καλαμακι φραπε να τσιγκλανε βαλε π τους αρεσει!Πολυ ομορφη  κατασκευη οντως

----------

